

How the H1N1 vaccine is made - domnit
http://kottke.org/09/11/how-the-h1n1-vaccine-is-made

======
krzyk
So the vaccines are not tested on humans before being distributed in the US,
good to know.

------
orengutan
so what you're saying is that vegans are compromising herd immunity?

